# Thinking of getting a wood pellet smoker



## cybrslydr (Jun 27, 2018)

My recent experience trying to smoke some ribs for Father's Day showed me that while a Weber kettle grill is an amazing grill and versatile, there has to be a better way, especially keeping the temperature steady for those long smokes - for when we try a brisket!

So I did some quick Googling and I'm looking at a: 
*Green Mountain Grills Davy Crockett Pellet Grill – WIFI enabled*

It's right around our price-range (I think I'd be going in on this with my brother) and reviews say it's very good at controlling the temp.

So, for a starter pellet smoker, is this something worthwhile?


----------



## sauced (Jun 27, 2018)

I don't use a pellet smoker, but there are many people here who do. I have also heard good things about Davy Crockett smokers. It will be pretty much set and forget, if that is what you are looking for.


----------



## RiversideSm0ker (Jun 27, 2018)

cybrslydr said:


> My recent experience trying to smoke some ribs for Father's Day showed me that while a Weber kettle grill is an amazing grill and versatile, there has to be a better way, especially keeping the temperature steady for those long smokes - for when we try a brisket!
> 
> So I did some quick Googling and I'm looking at a:
> *Green Mountain Grills Davy Crockett Pellet Grill – WIFI enabled*
> ...


I've never owned a Weber kettle but I have heard many great things about them and how they indeed can hold a temp like nobody's business. Of course an automated pellet smoker will just make that temp worries pretty much irrelevant unless it flames out for some reason. There is no such thing as the perfect anything. If you are looking for just a set and forget option you might consider an electric as well. A bit less moving parts in one of those. You would just have to find one that it large enough to fit whatever your needs are. Just curious if you have any of the accessories for your kettle? Things like that slow n sear or whatnot? I have to imagine that those goodies could turn your existing kettle into a capable smoker as well. Just with a more limited cooking capacity. 

George


----------



## idahopz (Jun 27, 2018)

I have a Davy, purchased one for a son, and a Daniel Boon for another. The GMG pellet cookers are one of the best value for the buck pellet units in my opinion. Although I use the Davy at home, because it is a tailgating cooker, I mostly take it with me on RV trips. The only negative thing I have with it is that the legs are difficult to set up without another person helping (or take the chance of hurting yourself). I have read on another forum a comment from an owner that the designer of the legs should have his thumbs broken :D

I've permanently removed the legs (however there are small spring legs on the base of the unit that work well) and have mounted it on a cheap Harbor Freight tool chest ($99), which brings it to chest level and really makes the unit work well at home. The tool chest also houses all the gadgets and the pellets.

The cooker is excellent at keeping temperature consistent thanks to the quality GMG PID controller, and the wifi lets you monitor the pit temperature and meat temperature. I actually use one of my wife's old iPhones to control the pit at home.


----------



## RiversideSm0ker (Jun 27, 2018)

idahopz said:


> I have a Davy, purchased one for a son, and a Daniel Boon for another. The GMG pellet cookers are one of the best value for the buck pellet units in my opinion. Although I use the Davy at home, because it is a tailgating cooker, I mostly take it with me on RV trips. The only negative thing I have with it is that the legs are difficult to set up without another person helping (or take the chance of hurting yourself). I have read on another forum a comment from an owner that the designer of the legs should have his thumbs broken :D
> 
> I've permanently removed the legs (there are small spring legs on the base of the unit) and have mounted it on a cheap Harbor Freight tool chest ($99), which brings it to chest level and really makes the unit work well at home. The tool chest also houses all the gadgets and the pellets.
> 
> The cooker is excellent at keeping temperature consistent thanks to a quality PID controller, and the wifi lets you monitor the pit temperature and meat temperature. I actually use one of my wife's old iPhones to control the pit at home.


Mounting that on the rolling tool chest was ingenious. This gives me an idea of my own for setting up a small charcoal grill. Thanks.

George


----------



## ab canuck (Jun 27, 2018)

I have a kettle that I like but don't get to use much as I am working away from home most of the year, So I bought a pit boss pellet grill and liked it so much I bought a second one for taking with me to work. I can't really complain about anything. I use it while I work so set and forget helps, The one at home my wife has begun using it and loves it to. My 2 cents


----------



## cybrslydr (Jun 27, 2018)

RiversideSm0ker said:


> I've never owned a Weber kettle but I have heard many great things about them and how they indeed can hold a temp like nobody's business. Of course an automated pellet smoker will just make that temp worries pretty much irrelevant unless it flames out for some reason. There is no such thing as the perfect anything. If you are looking for just a set and forget option you might consider an electric as well. A bit less moving parts in one of those. You would just have to find one that it large enough to fit whatever your needs are. Just curious if you have any of the accessories for your kettle? Things like that slow n sear or whatnot? I have to imagine that those goodies could turn your existing kettle into a capable smoker as well. Just with a more limited cooking capacity.
> 
> George



We have the Weber rib accessory, a searing plate, gloves, chimney starter...  But we don't have anything like a slow and sear.


----------



## bregent (Jun 27, 2018)

I've got a Memphis pellet grill, but I just did a brisket on my Weber 22" kettle and it turned out great. I used a Slow N' Sear and a Tip-Top Temp regulator and maintaining temps was not a problem. There's a learning curve but once you figure out the settings and how to set up the charcoal, brisket on the kettle is not difficult.


----------



## Lonzinomaker (Jun 27, 2018)

I have the Davy Crockett and I love it. The wireless/phone app is so helpful and makes it easy to control the smoker.
I also bought mine to use on the RV.  But at times wish for a larger grill. I can fit 6 hamburgers on it, 8 small ones might fit, would be tight though. I have cooked 2 medium sized turkey breasts at once but I don't think 2 complete turkeys would fit.  
I do like the smoke flavor I get when cooking at low temp and even when doing burgers at 425-450, there is some smoke. The only down side is getting the grates lined up to even out the cooking temp side to side. It seems I always get one side slightly hotter than the other. Not enough of a difference to make me do more than change sides when flipping burgers though.


----------



## cybrslydr (Jun 27, 2018)

How do results of smoking say... a brisket fare using the slow 'n sear vs a wood pellet smoker like the Davy?  Are results comparable?

Can you pair the Tip Top Themo-thingy with the Slow n' Sear?


----------



## oldsmokerdude (Jun 27, 2018)

cybrslydr said:


> So, for a starter pellet smoker, is this something worthwhile?



It's a good smoker and gets pretty good reviews. That said, I always say "Buy your second smoker first!"


----------



## bregent (Jun 27, 2018)

cybrslydr said:


> How do results of smoking say... a brisket fare using the slow 'n sear vs a wood pellet smoker like the Davy?  Are results comparable?
> 
> Can you pair the Tip Top Themo-thingy with the Slow n' Sear?



To me the biggest difference is that you can get a lot more smoke flavor with the Kettle than with most pellet grills, which produce a very light smoke profile. 

The Slow N' Sear is just a device to create zones in the kettle - and the water trough helps to isolate the zones even more as well as maintain temp. The Tip-Top is a simple bi-metal airflow control. So yeah, you can use both at the same time.


----------



## hinds90 (Jun 27, 2018)

I have been using a Weber kettle 26 with a few accessories (homemade slow n sear, vortex, and a iq110) I pretty much have it dialed in without the iq110 but it was cheap on fb marketplace. Even with all of that I couldn't help myself and had to try out a pellet grill so picked up a purchased but never used pit boss classic for 220$ today. A lighter smoke flavor may benefit me and the wife especially when it comes to beef ( stomach issues the next day).

To the OP you can really dial in a kettle and its very versatile so I wouldn't give up on it just yet. Heres a brisket I did on memorial day and a pork butt I did last weekend. All the fancy gadgets you can make at home fairly easy. I personally have a grill issue so that's why I picked up a pellet grill even though my kettle works great. If I like the pellet smoker I may get rid of the 26 kettle and get a 22.













The pitboss I picked up today.


----------



## mike243 (Jun 28, 2018)

As much as I love my PB pellet machine the Weber's aint ever leaving,2 different cooking tastes and variety is the spice of life :D


----------



## ab canuck (Jun 28, 2018)

Great purchase, I think you will be happy, And I agree, Weber has to stay....


----------



## cybrslydr (Jun 28, 2018)

Appreciate the input folks - any further suggestions other than the Davey?


----------



## bregent (Jun 28, 2018)

cybrslydr said:


> Appreciate the input folks - any further suggestions other than the Davey?



Would need to know more about your requirements - there are probably 150-200 models of pellet grills out there these days. Price range, size, construction materials, features, temperature range? If you need the portability, the Davy Crockett is a good choice. If you don't, there are probably better options.


----------



## cybrslydr (Jun 28, 2018)

bregent said:


> Would need to know more about your requirements - there are probably 150-200 models of pellet grills out there these days. Price range, size, construction materials, features, temperature range? If you need the portability, the Davy Crockett is a good choice. If you don't, there are probably better options.



All I did to find the GMG was google "best beginner pellet smoker".  lol

Price wise, I think this would be near the top of our range.  Size... Something to fit on a small/medium sized deck with a Weber Kettle, something constructed well enough to endure living outside, feature wise I figure keeping temperature is the most important; wifi would be nice since we have smartphones - not sure what else feature-wise we should look for, temp range would be something that can smoke chicken to brisket.  We have the Weber to do the grilling like steaks and other stuff.  Portability is not a priority or desire - it'll sit on the deck.

So - does that help?


----------



## cybrslydr (Jun 29, 2018)

What if we were to extend our budget a bit - found this on Craigslist.

https://wheeling.craigslist.org/hsh/d/traeger-elite-series-wood/6620069003.html


----------



## ab canuck (Jun 29, 2018)

I went through quite a few stores to compare pellet grills and got to try a couple, I like the ones you can use as a pellet grill / smoker, and has the ability to sear a steak, some don't. Price and construction are important as well as customer service when it's needed. Features / options are up to you to decide what you want. Reviews are also a good indicator. I am happy with the Pit boss, GMG was a contender for me as well, I did not get to see the rec-tec or yoder.


----------



## bregent (Jun 29, 2018)

cybrslydr said:


> So - does that help?



It does help.
For me, the biggest issue is its size - I cook lots of ribs I don't think you can easily get more than 2 racks on it. But if the size doesn't bother you, and you have a way to mount it up higher so it's easy to cook on, then it might work for you. Personally, for your price range I would look at CampChef or PitBoss. They don't have wifi, but you can always add a remote temp monitoring for ~$50. Or look for something used on Craigslist - great deals on pellet grills also turn up there.


----------



## browneyesvictim (Jun 29, 2018)

Looking for a new BBQ or grill to expand your capabilities is understandable. I just don't understand how your kettle doesn't meet your needs from what you are saying... If it is the "set-it-and-forget-it that you are looking for in a pellet grill, just understand you are compromising in other aspects. If you don't want to have to fiddle with vents for temp management you can add a BBQ Guru to your Kettle.


----------



## NHDE57WOODWIND (Jul 10, 2018)

New to the Forum here. I just bought a CampChef Woodwind SR. No real experience at using a Pellet Grill but some experience with Open Fire Pit cooking. I got to say I thus far like this quite a bit. I can smoke / just cook / or with the Sear Grill on the side just grill a couple burgers real quick if I want. Just Reverse Seared a pair of Ribeyes this weekend and they were awesome. Smoked some Chicken wings, after a 4 hour brine, and found them a little rubbery and way too salty (but trying again tonight without the brine and perhaps less smoke time) and hitting them on the Sear Grill quick after. LOTS TO LEARN But for me a good choice for my wife and I to have both a Pellet Grill and small Gas grill...


----------



## ab canuck (Jul 10, 2018)

Good to hear you are enjoying your new smoker, You should drop by roll call and introduce yourself.


----------

